# Kernel Panic - VFS

## georf

Hallo, ich bekomme beim Laden des Kernels folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknown-block(0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
> ...

 

Ich habe schon viel in diesem Forum darüber gelesen und jetzt schon eine ganze Menge an Treibern im Kernel wieder aktiviert. Dabei habe ich jetzt den Kernel schon 20 kompiliert und es klappt immer noch nicht. Um meine Stromrechnung nicht unnötig in die Höhe zu treiben, dacht ich, jemand kann mir mal schnell sagen, was ich falsch mache.

Da ich in den anderen Themen schon gelesen habe, dass ihr öfter mal ne Datei braucht:

Die GRUB-Config Datei liegt da: http://www.georf.de/grub.conf

Und die .config da: http://www.georf.de/.config

Und die Ausgabe des lspci: http://www.georf.de/outputls.txt

hda1 = /boot

hda2 = swap

hda3 = /

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

MfG Georg

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Diskussionsforum.

georf,

Welcome to Gentoo.  

I have moved your post to our German language forum as you wrote in German.

German mods,

I cant actually read the post well enough to be sure its in the right place.

----------

## Finswimmer

Moved from Diskussionsforum to Deutsches Forum (German).

NeddySeagoon: Not really correct  :Wink:  It is a support question.

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo georf

Ich würde dir doch empfehlen dein System erst mal mit Hilfe von genkernel zum laufen zu bringen.

Schau mal hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/genkernel.xml

MfG aus Neustrelitz

josef.95

----------

## Finswimmer

Anscheinend fehlt dir der Support für den Controller von deinem Festplatten Interface.

Den, und die Unterstützung für das Dateisystem müssen fest im Kernel eingebaut sein.

Tobi

----------

## Necoro

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich würde dir doch empfehlen dein System erst mal mit Hilfe von genkernel zum laufen zu bringen.

 

Oh gott ... genkernel...

 *Quote:*   

> MfG aus Neustrelitz

 

W00t ... Gruß an die Heimat  :Very Happy: 

----------

## georf

Ich habe alle Dateisysteme in ext3 und dafür ist meines Erachtens alles mit drin. Mein Festplattencontroller ist doch nach der lspci ein 

```
00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
```

, oder?

Deswegen habe ich bei den Driver (oder wie das heißt, sitze gerade in der Uni), den VIA82Cxxx aktiviert. Das sollte doch eigentlich der richtige sein. Oder ist das falsch?

PS: Mensch so viele Leute aus M-V. Ich studiere in Rostock, könnt ihr mich ja mal besuchen  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *georf wrote:*   

> Die GRUB-Config Datei liegt da: http://www.georf.de/grub.conf
> 
> Und die .config da: http://www.georf.de/.config
> 
> Und die Ausgabe des lspci: http://www.georf.de/outputls.txt

 

Ehm ... warum steht in deiner grub datei was von GNU/Hurd? ... bist du vllt komplett auf dem falschen Dampfer? ... oder gibt es neuerdings auch Gentoo/Hurd?  :Smile: 

/edit: Ok - beim durchschauen der config ist mir nix aufgefallen... was du mal machen kannst, ist sicherstellen, dass der Kernel den du bootest auch der ist, zu dem die config gehört

Insbesondere wenn /boot eine extra Partition ist, vergisst man manchmal sie zu mounten bevor man den Kernel installiert ...  :Smile: 

----------

## georf

Ich habe den Namen des Eintrags nicht geändert, deswegen steht in der Config GNU/hard, sollte aber eigentlich Gentoo sein.

Zu dem Mounten: Es muss der richtige sein, denn als ich es bei den ersten Kompilieren versucht habe, stand da noch weniger, nachdem ich die VIA-Unterstützung eingeschaltet habe, hat es ja zu mindestens mein CDROM-Laufwerk erkannt, dann stand da nach "here are the available partitions: " Eine Zeile mit meinem CDROM-Laufwerk. Allerdings wollte ich ja gar keine Unterstützung für das Laufwerk haben, weil es nach der Installation wieder raus kommt und das Ding nur als Server dienen soll.

Ich werde jetzt mal probieren die ganze Sache mit Genkernel zu machen. Wenn das auch nicht funktioniert, dann weiß ich ja schon mal, dass es nicht an der Config liegt. Ich melde mich dann nochmal.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe beim durchgucken der Config.

----------

## georf

Mit den Kernel, den ich mir von Genkernel kompeliert habe, ging die ganze Sache. Danach habe ich nochmal angefangen, alles unwichtige rauszunehmen, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Ich bekam irgendeinen anderen Fehler. Muss ich nochmal gucken, woran das lag. 

Kann es sein, dass ich jetzt mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten habe, nachdem ich genkernel installiert habe. Meines Erachtens hatte ich von der Installation nicht so viele Dinge zur Auswahl, als ich "make menuconfig" aufgerufen habe.

hmmm  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich werde es morgen nochmal probieren, heute habe keine Lust mehr. Ich hoffe mal, dass meine Stromrechnung nicht zu hoch ist, diesen Monat. Sonst sitze ich nur am Laptop und lasse nicht den ganzen Abend meinen PC laufen   :Very Happy: 

----------

